# Red Nose Relay 2007



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

This is all just thoughts at the moment to see how much interest there is.

Overall goal is to simply raise money for comic relief.

We do this by getting a company involved who will donate 50p for every mile we cover across the UK. (which I'm currently working on).

We start off somewhere in the UK with our baton which will be a large Red Nose, this will then get relayed around the country covering as many miles as possible by willing drivers from the ********. The more miles we cover, the more money we will raise.

I know this is short notice as RND2007 is on the 16th of March, but we can always start this after the event as they will still receive monies made.

If anyone has any thoughts/feedback or constructive criticism that would be great!

And I need to know if you would be up for a part in the relay?

Thanks
MikeyB


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I think its a good idea, especially if the money stays in this country.. I could do Northampton to Milton Keynes or the other way around, its only 16 miles, but must be worth something..


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

sounds like a cool idea - I could be interested, as long as I'm available when you do it  8)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

The bottom line of all this is to get out on the open roads and to raise some money whilst we're doing it.

You could travel the distance with all your people from a local meet and get a mini convoy going! 

I reckon we can cover over 4000 miles, when Damon (Omen666) and I travelled the UK, I did 3,500 miles!!

I reckon if we all did between 60 and 100 miles each, we would need between 40 and 60 drivers.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

If you need Scotland covered or part of it, i'd be up for it. Let me know.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Plenty of miles to be covered in Scotland! Some of the best roads available!


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

again id be intrested if it falls on the right day, and im free.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone else? 3 cars doing a thousand miles each is going to be quite tiring..? :lol:


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd definately be interested, sounds like a great idea


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd be interested but working Monday to Saturday only leaves a Sunday free for me........................... can start it off in Aberdeen area if you like 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Aberdeen..... but you're a Falkirk lass!!??!!?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mikey

Please excuse me butting in here. Are you coming on my Nirvana Cruise? You have not picked up my PM. See Events Section. Sorry guys.

Joe


----------



## Fallen Angel (Mar 16, 2007)

I can do Cornwall leg... big County I know but hey, I drive a TT :wink:

Give me shout when its happening.... [smiley=wings.gif]


----------

